# Hi! New here, siamese owner



## sunshinegirl (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi all, I am new to the boards. I have a 4-year-old snowshoe siamese who is very sweet and very spoiled. She was a tiny stray kitten, found trying to stay warm in the engine compartment of my car one winter. I found her sick and skinny, and now she's healthy, happy, and extremely cute!

Glad to have found a site with good information! Thanks!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Sunshine girl! She sounds very pretty! So good of you to rescue her! Look forward to pictures!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Good to meet you, I can't wait to see pictures  I love siamese


----------



## sunshinegirl (Aug 20, 2013)

Here she is, looking relaxed during a recent visit to my parents' cottage. Her name is Mia.


----------



## sunshinegirl (Aug 20, 2013)

Whoops, let's try that again...


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, wow, she's stunning! Such a beautiful kitty! <3


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mia is Beautiful!


----------



## sunshinegirl (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you! She has been a wonderful addition to my life. Lots of personality and always purring. I feel lucky to have her!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh! How beautiful! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sunshinegirl (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

She is gorgeous. and sounds amazingly precious, too. I am jealous, you need to be looking out for a cat napper because I'm totally coming by for this one!


----------



## sunshinegirl (Aug 20, 2013)

Haha! Thank you!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

